# علاقة بين الميكاترونيكس والسيارات الحديثة



## AHMED1000 (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا احمد حسين من مصر اعمل فني سيارات وبالاخص في السيارات الحديثة انا عارف اني في علاقة بين الميكاترونيكس والسيارات الحديثة فانا كنت عايز اعرف اكثر في تخصص الميكاترونيكس واستفيد ازاي منه في السيارات مع العلم انا خريج كلية تجارة بس هاوي المجال وشغال في منذ ثلاث سنوات بس عايز اتعلم علم اكاديمي عن طريق دورات بس نفس اعرف الدورات الي هتساعدني في السيارات زي الخاصة بالحساسات وانظمة التحكم وبتشتغل ازاي انا عارف لازم علي الاقل يكون معايا دورات في اساسيات الكهرباء والالكترونيات في البداية والحمدلله االلغة الانجليزية معايا متوسطة وبقوي نفس اكثر فيها بالكورسات فارجو الافادة في هذا الموضوع من شخص نفسه يتعلم ويفهم


----------

